# حول ظاهرة التكهف في مضخات الطرد المركزي



## بطل العروبة (17 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوتي اخواتي الاعزاء 
اولا وقبل كل شي 
انه فعلا لي شي نفتخر به في تواجدنا في مثل هده القلعة العلمية الفريدة من نوعها 
ملتقانا الغالي 
ملتقي المهندسين العرب

فقط لي نحاول ان نقوم بمناقشة ماهو مهم وما يتعلق بظاهرة التكهف في مضخات الطرد المركزي واللتي هي ظاهرة من القليل من يعير لها اهتماما كبيرة وهي من احد اهم اسباب فشل تصريف واداء المضخة ويترتب عليها الكثير من المشاكل المصاحبة لها 

فلنحاول ان نطرح وننقاش ونمد بكل ماهو متعلق بهده الظاهرة في هيئة نقاش بنااء هادف الي المعرفة وتوسيع معلوماتنا كمهندسين ميكانيكين اولا وتصميم ميكانيكي تانيا وكيمائيين ثالثا 
وباب المشاركة مفتوح لي الجميع 

لكم مني جزل الشكر والعرفان والتقدير 
اخوكم في الله عبد و


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اهلا وسهلا ونرحب بك اولا في قسم الميكانيك .

هذه البداية .

العيوب التي تحدث للزعنفة .

1- التكهف : 

غير مرغوب لأنه ينتج تنقير وتاكل سببه ضغط الموائع (الهواء والسوائل) والأهتزازالميكانيكي وفقد الكفاءة ورد الفعل .

والمواقع الأكثر أحتمالا لحدوث التكهف هو على الجوانب الخلفية للأرياش (المراوح) قرب الأطراف 

النهائية .
2- التمزق :

ان جميع الفلزات في النهاية وتحت تأثير قيم مختلفة من الأجهادات الميكانيكية المسلطة تتعرض لعدة 

انواع من الفشل Failure قبل تمزقها مثل الزحف Creep والكسر Fracture والكلل Fatigue

هذا نص بسيط من كتابي ارجوا ان اكون قد وفقت لأيجاد ارضية للمناقشة والحوار للموضوع .

البغدادي .:56:


----------



## م. أنـــــــــــس (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مساهمة رائعة , وبارك الله بك وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد القليعي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*تعريف ظاهرة التكهف*

1- تعريف ظاهرة التكهف:
تعرف ظاهرة التكهف على أنها ظاهرة تشكل فقاعات من البخارلسائل جارٍ في منطقة ينخفض فيها ضغط السائل إلى ما دون ضغط البخار. يتم تصنيف ظاهرة التكهف من حيث السلوك إلى صنفين: تكهف عطالي (عابر) وتكهف لاعطالي. 
يعرف التكهف العطالي على أنه العملية التي ينشأ فيها فجوة أو فقاعة في سائل وتتراكب بشكل سريع مما يؤدي إلى موجة صدم. غالباً ما تنشأ هذه الظاهرة في المضخات ، ومحركات الدفع ، وفي أنسجة النباتات الشعيرية. 
يعرف التكهف اللاعطالي على أنه العملية التي تجبر فيها فقاعة في السائل على التأرجح (الاهتزاز) في الحجم أو الشكل بسبب شكل من أشكال طاقة الخارجية مثل الموجات الصوتية. توظّف هذه الظاهرة في حمامات التنظيف فوق الصوتية، كما يمكن ملاحظتها في المضخات أيضاً.​ 
يطلق اسم التكهف Cavitation على ظاهرة التكوين والانهيار اللاحق للفجوات المليئة بالبخار في سائل ما نتيجة التأثير الديناميكي ويحتمل أن تكون هذه الفجوات عبارة عن فقاعات، جيوب مليئة بالبخار أو الاثنين معاً. ​ 

حيث أنه لكي يبدأ التكهف يجب أن يكون الضغط الموضعي أقل أو يساوى من ضغط البخار، ويجب أن تقابل الفجوات منطقة ضغط أعلى من ضغط البخار لكي تنهار.​ 

وتبدأ المضخات الطاردة المركزية في التكهف عندما يكون ضغط السحب غير كافي ليحافظ على ضغوط فوق ضغط البخار في كل مكان من ممرات السريان، وتكون عادة المناطق الأكبر حساسية للتكهف هي جوانب الضغط المنخفض لريش الدفاعة الأولى وذلك بالقرب من حافة المدخل والغطاء الأمامي حيث يوجد أكبر انحناء و يؤدى ضرر التكهف إلى فقد فائدة الدفاعه في أقل وقت مثل أسابيع قليلة من التشغيل المتصل وذلك بصرف النظر عن الضوضاء والاهتزازات وأي تلف نتيجة التلامس بين الأسطح الثابتة والمتحركة. ​ 
لكون التكهف في المضخات التقليدية يسبب في تقليل الكفاءة وأضرار التآكل ، لهذا السبب يتم تحديد ضغط السحب وسرعة المضخة لتجنب تكون التكهف. ولأسباب تجارية يسمح بكميات صغيرة من تكون التكهف .​
هو عبارة عن تلف يحدث في الأجزاء الميكانيكية نتيجة وجود فقاعات غازية متولدة نتيجة انخفاض الضغط اقل من الضغط البخاري. وهذه الفقاعات تحدث تصادمات مع الأجزاء الميكانيكية مسببة حدوث تأكلان وتلف فيها .


​​


----------



## م/محمد مجدى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مششششششششششششكور جدا


----------



## ladyoskar (10 ديسمبر 2011)

ma$koooooooooooooooor


----------



## بطل العروبة (9 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## أيمن الليبي (1 يونيو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

